# Outcry in China over hit-and-run toddler left in street



## Ƶero (Oct 17, 2011)

> Chinese media and internet users have voiced shock at a hit-and-run incident involving a two-year-old child left injured in the road as passers-by ignored her.
> 
> The toddler was hit by a van on Thursday in the city of Foshan.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-15331773

Sickening, one of the most horrible scenes I've seen in a while, I'm glad they arrested the drivers.
This is the original video for those who can stomach watching it and the parents reaction, word of warning it's quite depressing:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

But it's a baby and it's a girl.

Shouldn't they be giving the driver a medal or something? This is China we're talking about.


----------



## hammer (Oct 17, 2011)

actually crazy people in the late 80s-90s generation start to think more modernly and want girls.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2011)

You know what I say

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1XfGTO2vh8&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

That video was disheartening to watch.


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2011)

> "In China, there's no bottom line for human ethics anymore! China is 'smashing' new records again and again!" commented another.



Of course people here are going to champion great China's rise like it's something to behold in splendor.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't believe what I just saw. Those drivers cannot be human.


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Can't believe what I just saw. Those drivers cannot be human.



You're right.  They're Chinese. 

/sarcasm


----------



## hammer (Oct 17, 2011)

they are too worried about money since chines courts always trys to blame the people who help


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2011)

Its like New York x a 100000000


----------



## Yasha (Oct 17, 2011)

What's with the Chinese-hate, Mael? I have seen you trolling in almost every single Chinese-related thread. Did some Chinese steal your parents' jobs?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 17, 2011)

I like Chinese people and their food, but sometimes I wonder about their how ruthless they are, specially with animals and people


----------



## Fran (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't think I can stomach watching the video.

And it's not only in China where crowd psychology works, there have been hundreds of news incidents of people passing by and just not caring when something's happening.

The idea of doing a hit-and-run on a toddler itself is just disgusting.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 17, 2011)

That's fucking terrible. I had to look away during the video.

It's so fucking terrible there has to be an excuse for it. That the toddler died is the tragedy. That people passed by without involving themselves is weird and controversial, but I can always understand anyone who refuses to involve themselves... Although my understanding is straining watching the video. There are so many stories, some fake but plenty enough true, of people getting themselves hurt, killed, or entangled in bizarre legal statutes when involving themselves in public disturbances where someone has been killed, is being killed, raped, beaten, stolen from, etc. It's not so black and white. In my own life I have also been in enough situations to notice people are more helpful and Good Samaritan-like depending on where they are, suggesting it's not so much people as their environment which dictates their moods.

But with this... I can't figure out the excuse. It was a motionless child. The street seemed fairly populated and well lit. I don't understand what would scare someone or dissuade someone from, at the very least, calling the police. I'm really straining here. Is there any excuse?


----------



## TheTsukishima (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't have it in me to watch it.

Condemning one race is ridiculous, to say the least.  Like Fran said, there have been many similar, disgusting incidents around the world.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 17, 2011)

> The toddler was hit by a van on Thursday in the city of *Foshan*.


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2011)

Yasha said:


> What's with the Chinese-hate, Mael? I have seen you trolling in almost every single Chinese-related thread. Did some Chinese steal your parents' jobs?



I guess the "/sarcasm" wasn't enough of a blatant hint for you.

Regardless, that one-child policy the CCP ran doesn't really lend them to the belief that China cares too much about it's fellow individuals as a greater whole.



Fran said:


> Don't think I can stomach watching the video.
> 
> And it's not only in China where crowd psychology works, there have been hundreds of news incidents of people passing by and just not caring when something's happening.
> 
> The idea of doing a hit-and-run on a toddler itself is just disgusting.



I know that, but the toddler is where I draw the line, really. I mean, there must be something wrong with the mentality when a toddler is lying with her body broken and EVERYONE doesn't do a thing.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2011)

I fucking love listening to that track while riding through Town.


----------



## Casyle (Oct 17, 2011)

> Don't think I can stomach watching the video.





> I don't have it in me to watch it.



The video is incredibly tame, I had to watch it twice before I realized what was going on. *I don't have my subwoofer on and waiting for new headphones so no sound. Not to mention the video is a bit grainy* They basically show the kid and a van 10 feet away, then switch to a scene where there's a big blur where the kid was, more scene changing, et cetera*


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I like Chinese people and their food, but sometimes I wonder about their how ruthless they are, specially with animals and people



This.  When they stop serving live donkey on the menu I'll start believing they care about life more.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2011)

I think they believe in a Circle of Life.... that and well you know...


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I think they believe in a Circle of Life.... that and well you know...



...and putting it on the menu?


----------



## Syed (Oct 17, 2011)

Saw this last night. It's pretty shitty the things that go on in the world and the camera happened to witness this disregard for a human life. But stuff like this happens in many places but there's no camera recording the crimes unfortunately.


----------



## bullsh3t (Oct 17, 2011)

"There's been so many cases where people have been treated unjustly after doing good things,"
True that I probably would've left her there too if I was passing by

"It cited an earlier case in which a man, Peng Yu, who helped an injured elderly lady to hospital was then found by a court to be liable for some of her medical costs.

Another case - in which an elderly woman believed to have fallen in the road accused a man, Xu Yunhe, who stopped to help her, of hitting her with his car - also attracted considerable attention."

Fuck that....


----------



## Soldaun (Oct 17, 2011)

How do courts determine that people helping others in need are responsible for their medical costs?  How the fuck does that logic work?  Fuck, I wish China was wiped off the map more and more.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 17, 2011)

I was utterly enraged by this when I saw it on local news last night. Nevermind that the driver is without a heart - even all those passers-by are so fucking heartless. And people have the cheek to claim that the old lady was "seeking attention". What the hell has the world become?

Ironic that many values and principles were passed down from ancient China when there has hardly been any report heartening about that country.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 18, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Can't believe what I just saw. Those drivers cannot be human.





hammer said:


> they are too worried about money since chines courts always trys to blame the people who help



Exactly There are two famous Incidences in china Now where a person was injured and innocent by standers  helped them and took them to the hospital only to have the people they just saved turn around and sue them for medical costs by blaming them for their injuries. 

As a result NO ONE in china will help each other if they are injured in public now .

this is not the first time something like this has happened before, an old guy was having a stroke and all the people did was stand around look on and call the police.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn, that's terrible. Poor kid


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 18, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Exactly There are two famous Incidences in china Now where a person was injured and innocent by standers  helped them and took them to the hospital only to have the people they just saved turn around and sue them for medical costs by blaming them for their injuries.
> 
> As a result NO ONE in china will help each other if they are injured in public now .
> 
> this is not the first time something like this has happened before, an old guy was having a stroke and all the people did was stand around look on and call the police.



Some of the stories are unbelievable given the circumstances:



> *Despite a lack of evidence, a local court ruled that Peng was guilty* and ordered him to pay compensation of over 40,000 yuan ($6,184) to the woman. The *verdict was based on the "logical thinking" that it was highly possible that Peng had knocked the woman down, otherwise he would not have helped her to hospita*l.





> Although traffic police tested Xu's car and *found no evidence* that it had struck the woman, *the court ordered Xu to pay her 100,000 yuan ($15,460) in compensation, saying there was a possibility that the lady had fallen for fear of being struck by his approaching car.*





But still, if the girl was in public view where there were several witnesses, someone could have helped sooner knowing that others can verify their good intentions.


----------



## Santeira (Oct 18, 2011)

The people here said in Facebook that she's died officially. Not sure if it's true, but the van driver has got to be one of the worst drivers I have ever seen. They weren't going that fast, they should have been able to see that toddler from afar and prevented the incident. The lorry driver should have been able to see her too and stopped, but yeah, they'd just run over her. -_-




Edit: She's not dead yet, DailyMail said she remains in a coma but has regained some feeling in her arms.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2DbzHz_m-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Circe (Oct 18, 2011)

Santeira said:


> Not sure if it's true, but the van driver has got to be one of the worst drivers I have ever seen.


That's the one thing I don't understand. That people ignored the child after the fact isn't all that surprising, but I can't quite figure if the drivers were actually unable to see the kid or if they are seriously such enormous, floppy cunts that they simply didn't give a shit (leaning toward the latter). 

I don't think the toddler died, but was declared braindead (which is functionally equivalent). Either way, poor girl.


----------



## Gino (Oct 18, 2011)

Fuck this world...........


----------



## Santeira (Oct 18, 2011)

Circe said:


> That's the one thing I don't understand. That people ignored the child after the fact isn't all that surprising, but I can't quite figure if the drivers were actually unable to see the kid or if they are seriously such enormous, floppy cunts that they simply didn't give a shit (leaning toward the latter).
> 
> I don't think the toddler died, but was declared braindead (which is functionally equivalent). Either way, poor girl.



They probably bribed whomever in charge for their license. One of the criteria of a competent driver is being able to identify, predict, decide and act accordingly (in order to prevent road accidents). 

I think they are just floppy cunts who simply didn't give a shit too.


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2011)

It's by miracle of modern medicine...in China of all places...that she's still alive.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 18, 2011)

What did you expect, it's friggin China, there's much more hardcore shit goin' on than a bleeding toddler on the sidewalk.

Sounds like some people got their shiny china bubble burst. That country is rotten to the core, has been for a long time.


----------



## urotsukidoji (Oct 18, 2011)

That is fucked up!!! Honestly i have to stay, that is FUCKING EVIL!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Saw that video today.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2011)

That poor girl. :/


----------



## Gnome (Oct 18, 2011)

Wtf, the van had like 10 seconds to react, and plenty of room to go around.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea, just saw the actual video today as well, and I'm praying for that child.


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> Yea, just saw the actual video today as well, and I'm praying for that child.



Gonna take more than God...gonna take some serious human will from a 2-year-old and decent medical tech.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Gonna take more than God...gonna take some serious human will from a 2-year-old and decent medical tech.



Very true.

It's pretty depressing what society has become. And don't give me this BS that this is all China's fault. This same situation has happened other times in the past, in the different parts of the globe (I remember a similar case in the U.S. and the Philippines a long time ago, not a kid though).


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2011)

That's just sick, poor baby.


----------



## Santeira (Oct 19, 2011)

Old woman is the trash collector who helped Yueyue.


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2011)

actually whats more disturbing is how they drive in general, they never look in their mirrors or anything they just look strait ahead even when they turn my friend got hit and flew like a  few feet because people in china just plain don't look around them, you wont believe how easy it is for them to get a license.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2011)

Mael said:


> Gonna take more than God...gonna take some serious human will from a 2-year-old and decent medical tech.



Bish be tough.


hammer said:


> actually whats more disturbing is how they drive in general, they never look in their mirrors or anything they just look strait ahead even when they turn my friend got hit and flew like a  few feet because people in china just plain don't look around them, you wont believe how easy it is for them to get a license.



So it's like america drivers but worse?


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2011)

its more like the stereotype of driving is true but worse when I cross the street I always look at the driver since im almost always nearly hit, the direction there looking shows they don't know wtf they are doing hell there can be 100 people crossing and some moron will turn right without looking because they think oh turn right on red they just don't look, which I think is actually worse.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 19, 2011)

no one did nothing


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2011)

That wasn't cool, but nothing new or shocking.
This shit happens all the time, this just happened to be on video.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 19, 2011)

People in China should start walking with sledge hammers and hit cars that are turning to cross the road.


----------



## Zorp (Oct 20, 2011)

Geez...

Where were the parents?  I feel bad for them, but I also wonder why the child was wandering around in the first place.


----------



## Casyle (Oct 20, 2011)

In our lawsuit happy world I can somewhat understand the fear of being sued for doing a good deed. Both drivers are unforgivable, though. I'm a fan of eye for an eye type justice. Run over those two wastes of humanity and see how much they appreciate it.


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 20, 2011)

That's terrible


----------



## Selva (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I died a little bit inside after watching the video. This is something I can't comprehend. How can you walk on the street, find a kid on the ground bleeding and you do nothing? What is this? What's wrong with those people? It's not that hard to call an ambulance or whatever.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 20, 2011)

Lol, some of you must be stupidly poor if you are going to justify not helping someone in a life threatening situation because you "might" lose a few thousand dollars (highly unlikely). I'm broke as shit and I don't think at any point in my life i've thought, "Well if I had to choose whether I had to save someone's life or possibly not get sued for some medical bills, I'd obviously go with the latter option, money don't grow on trees, but people obviously do!"

Holy shit the hit and run isn't that crazy. It's people's logic of, "Oh mah gawd there were two cases in which people got sued for helping people over the past FOUR YEARS, that means we should never help anyone who's been hit."

This is really the country that I praise for their pragmatism almost daily now? It had been a while but I'm reminded why I still get that sickly feeling whenever I advocate for China's rise again. Sheer fucking stupidity.

And yea, someone's going to have to link a story of this happening here in the US before I take your "logical appeals" with no evidence.


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 20, 2011)

We've got government tabloids here gleefully highlighting how "netizens" have sent threats to the mother and flamed her for "shaming the country". (It's to do with their discomfort with new media here, but nevermind.)

China's blind promotion of patriotism has bit them back in the arse big time, in front of the world. Now the party just has to figure out how to deal with entire generations of brainwashed Chinese degenerates (people they've brought up by their own standards and ideals)who treat just about all positive human values as unnecessary inconveniences.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't you know Its the Mothers Fault and the bystander who pulled the child to the side of the road. The courts there will fine both of them...


----------



## Santeira (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WoQLFZjpMaQ[/YOUTUBE]
Latest news is her condition is deteriorating and the parents are left with the decision to whether or not to turn off the machine that supports her.

Some people are accusing the trash collector to be 'seeking fame' by helping Yueyue. Some people said Yueyue's mother caused 'shame' to the country. I don't really know what these people are thinking of course.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2011)

Santeira said:


> [YOUTUBE]WoQLFZjpMaQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Latest news is her condition is deteriorating and the parents are left with the decision to whether or not to turn off the machine that supports her.
> 
> Some people are accusing the trash collector to be 'seeking fame' by helping Yueyue. *Some people said Yueyue's mother caused 'shame' to the country.* I don't really know what these people are thinking of course.



What is it with this hive-mind mentality over "shame" with a nation.

I thought getting rid of Imperial Japan got rid of that notion.


----------



## Santeira (Oct 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> What is it with this hive-mind mentality over "shame" with a nation.
> 
> I thought getting rid of Imperial Japan got rid of that notion.



Probably in the way the communist party instilled 'patriotism'.


----------



## Zhiyao (Oct 20, 2011)

WE ARE CHINA! WE DONT CARE ABOUT HUMAN LIVES!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2011)

Given how things are going and how affected the Mother was on those pics, I smell suicide soon after they disconnect the child or if she doesn't make it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2011)

Santeira said:


> Some people are accusing the trash collector to be 'seeking fame' by helping Yueyue. Some people said Yueyue's mother caused 'shame' to the country. I don't really know what these people are thinking of course.


Crazy people.
The country brought the shame upon itself.


Selva said:


> I think I died a little bit inside after watching the video. This is something I can't comprehend. How can you walk on the street, find a kid on the ground bleeding and you do nothing? What is this? What's wrong with those people? It's not that hard to call an ambulance or whatever.



Probably thinking "Not my kid, not my problem"


Zhiyao said:


> WE ARE CHINA! WE DONT CARE ABOUT HUMAN LIVES!


OUR POOR CARS HOW DARE THOSE CHILDREN GET IN THE WAY!


soulnova said:


> Given how things are going and how affected the Mother was on those pics, I smell suicide soon after they disconnect the child or if she doesn't make it.



Seeing as chinese tend to have fertility problems sometimes...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

China must be buying irradiated food from Japan again...

:rofl:rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> China must be buying irradiated food from Japan again...
> 
> :rofl:rofl



But Japan isn't that bad in caparison anymore(as it used to be)


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2011)

Santeira said:


> [YOUTUBE]WoQLFZjpMaQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Latest news is her condition is deteriorating and the parents are left with the decision to whether or not to turn off the machine that supports her.
> 
> *Some people are accusing the trash collector to be 'seeking fame' by helping Yueyue. Some people said Yueyue's mother caused 'shame' to the country. I don't really know what these people are thinking of course*.



I can't describe how much that pisses me off, it's unreal how cold some people can be. I hate going back to this news, make's my day sour.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Saw this on another website, and couldn't even finish it. It just made me feel dead inside, traumatized me even. I'm not as desensitized as I thought.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Well we know that the Courts will send the mother and the other woman to Prison for
helping and the other for embarrasing the Nation and thats just before Dinner.


----------



## Angel3234 (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor little girl...those drivers and passers do not deserve to be called human. That little girl would have a chance to live if one of them have help her on the first time. No, I don't care if they do not want to get involved. =/ This is horrible and outrageous at the same time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That video was disheartening to watch.



This.

My brother ran in one morning and told my sisters and I about the video, but I just thought he was trying to troll me.

This is just wrong.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 21, 2011)

Santeira said:


> [YOUTUBE]WoQLFZjpMaQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Latest news is her condition is deteriorating and the parents are left with the decision to whether or not to turn off the machine that supports her.
> 
> Some people are accusing the trash collector to be 'seeking fame' by helping Yueyue. Some people said Yueyue's mother caused 'shame' to the country. I don't really know what these people are thinking of course.



No amount of words can describe this bullshit.

I mean seriously. The trash collector is 'seeking fame' just because of helping the kid that none of those so-called human beings bothered to help? The mother is the one who caused shame when the goddamn bystanders did nothing to help the poor kid, and instead ran over her twice? 

Seeking fame and bringing shame my fucking ass.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 21, 2011)

The girl died.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 21, 2011)

in b4 china says "good riddance"


----------



## Santeira (Oct 21, 2011)

Good journey, Yueyue.


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2011)

She's left the world now, I hope her suffering is over.

RIP Wang Yue.

I don't even know how I managed to watch that video yesterday...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> The girl died.



[YOUTUBE]S-Xrlf3taEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 21, 2011)

Rest in peace, little one


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But it's a baby and it's a girl.
> 
> Shouldn't they be giving the driver a medal or something? This is China we're talking about.



Don't be like that, CMX. 

Poor child.  How can those bastards be this heartless and leave her there without stopping? :/


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 21, 2011)

R.I.P Kid.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 21, 2011)

> Some people are accusing the trash collector to be 'seeking fame' by helping Yueyue. Some people said Yueyue's mother caused 'shame' to the country. I don't really know what these people are thinking of course



I came in here disgusted and shocked, now I leave almost puking. Helping a toddler when everyone does nothing is seeking fame?And this poor child died no less.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 21, 2011)

People are so callous these days.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 21, 2011)

Santeira said:


> [YOUTUBE]WoQLFZjpMaQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Latest news is her condition is deteriorating and the parents are left with the decision to whether or not to turn off the machine that supports her.
> 
> Some people are accusing the trash collector to be 'seeking fame' by helping Yueyue. Some people said Yueyue's mother caused 'shame' to the country. I don't really know what these people are thinking of course.



So the people just ignoring the child aren't causing shame to the country? Just the mother? What the fuck kind of logic is that? Honestly, this is just terrible.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 21, 2011)

hyakku said:


> Lol, some of you must be stupidly poor if you are going to justify not helping someone in a life threatening situation because you "might" lose a few thousand dollars (highly unlikely). I'm broke as shit and I don't think at any point in my life i've thought, "Well if I had to choose whether I had to save someone's life or possibly not get sued for some medical bills, I'd obviously go with the latter option, money don't grow on trees, but people obviously do!"


You may think a few thousand dollars is nothing, but this is China, and the sums involved can be a lot more than a few thousand dollars. A thousand dollars for many can easily be a year's worth of salary, and they Do actually have to pay it. Not to mention, many are typically broke after paying for basic necessities. Unlike developed countries, in China, if you're poor, you're Really poor. You'd be too poor to afford a computer + internet to place judgement on other people, for example (the simple fact that you're posting here shows that you're a LOT better off than most Chinese). You're probably single and not taking care of your parents, but people in China are expected to send money home, to take care of family if they have one, to pay huge sums to send their kids to all sorts of classes then college, etc. In fact, they say here that a guy can't get married if he doesn't have a car and a house, so that's a huge pressure, and if you have a son, you're expected to buy a house for him too so that he'd be able to find a wife. Things like that. The last thing you'd want to do is spend all that money on someone's medical expenses instead.

I'll explain the completely appalling legislation in China: in China, if you kill a person in an accident, you just pay a flat fee. But if you cripple that person, you have to pay for that person's resulting medical expenses *for life*. Medical treatment isn't cheap in China, if the person is badly injured then you could end up paying tens of thousands of dollars, which is more than some people can make in a lifetime. Of course, the injured party is also more likely to try to exaggerate claims. That's why Chinese drivers often prefer for the person to be dead, they simply can't afford to have them living but with lifetime medical conditions.

Yeah, extremely stupid legislation, I know.

Also, there are a lot of scammers in China actually. They wait at intersections, and jump in front of the more expensive-looking cars when they're turning to fake injuries. Then they try to convince them to pay them off with thousands of RMB (a few hundred dollars, but a month worth of salary for a poor person in a city, and much more for a person with a person with family from rural areas to feed). I actually know someone who met a scammer like that. The person went "Come on, you have a nice car" (it was actually second-hand), "so just pay me some." Well, the person I knew wasn't amused though and offered to take it to court/hospital instead to verify her claims, and that person then ran off.

The fact that television series often have scenes where a good-hearted person finds himself in debt having to pay another person's expensive medical bills just because he helped him to the hospital, really doesn't help the matter. Usually the victim is unconscious, so the victim's whole family starts insulting the person who helped and placing the blame on him instead. It's something of a stereotypical tragic scene. :| There is also the perception that victims will try to blame anybody who approaches, precisely because the victim himself can't afford the medical treatments, and will do everything he can to get someone else to pay.

Basically it sucks, but a lot of it was caused by extremely stupid legislation. I still don't know why it hasn't been fixed.

Apart from that... tragic event, happens too often unfortunately, but damn what the hell was the mother thinking, letting a two-year-old toddler run around in a busy street?


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh China...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 21, 2011)

I love how the first one stopped, waited and then drove on. Unbelievable.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 21, 2011)

Should not have looked into this thread. Seriously depressing...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2011)

RIP Yueyue.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 21, 2011)

inb4 this is all the Kids fault starts... Its China what were you expecting you know how they value male over female children in that country and the courts are so reversed it makes the courts in the us look compitant.

Look for media to blame and seek damages against: The Kid, The Mother and the Trash Collector.

Its China, its messed up but hey it makes for a great discussion over whose legal system is better.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 21, 2011)

That must of been painful, she looked like a rag doll when that second van ran over her.
Is she paralyzed?


If a baby carriage is rolling down the street what do you do?
It's human instinct.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 21, 2011)

Mizura said:


> You may think a few thousand dollars is nothing, but this is China, and the sums involved can be a lot more than a few thousand dollars. A thousand dollars for many can easily be a year's worth of salary, and they Do actually have to pay it. Not to mention, many are typically broke after paying for basic necessities. Unlike developed countries, in China, if you're poor, you're Really poor. You'd be too poor to afford a computer + internet to place judgement on other people, for example (the simple fact that you're posting here shows that you're a LOT better off than most Chinese). You're probably single and not taking care of your parents, but people in China are expected to send money home, to take care of family if they have one, to pay huge sums to send their kids to all sorts of classes then college, etc. In fact, they say here that a guy can't get married if he doesn't have a car and a house, so that's a huge pressure, and if you have a son, you're expected to buy a house for him too so that he'd be able to find a wife. Things like that. The last thing you'd want to do is spend all that money on someone's medical expenses instead.



Actually, a few thousand dollars is a shit ton to me. More than my yearly salary. And I highly doubt that, my computer and Ipad together cost me less than $700 and haven't been upgraded in eons. While I don't presently take care of my parents, I will be within the next few years, and I don't see why the rest is really relevant. Most people in America have the same expectations of men (court the woman, generally be the bread winner, etc.)



> I'll explain the completely appalling legislation in China: in China, if you kill a person in an accident, you just pay a flat fee. But if you cripple that person, you have to pay for that person's resulting medical expenses *for life*. Medical treatment isn't cheap in China, if the person is badly injured then you could end up paying tens of thousands of dollars, which is more than some people can make in a lifetime. Of course, the injured party is also more likely to try to exaggerate claims. *That's why Chinese drivers often prefer for the person to be dead, they simply can't afford to have them living but with lifetime medical conditions.*
> 
> Yeah, extremely stupid legislation, I know.



I know why it happens, that doesn't make it ok. I appreciate your explanation but it's wasted here only because I do recognize the legitimacy of their concerns, but it still doesn't excuse them. If everyone had this mentality, there would be no Germans that helped Jews during WWII, whites that helped us back in the slavery days, etc. Someone like this garbage picker needs to call people out on their stupid shit until laws change.



> Also, there are a lot of scammers in China actually. They wait at intersections, and jump in front of the more expensive-looking cars when they're turning to fake injuries. Then they try to convince them to pay them off with thousands of RMB (a few hundred dollars, but a month worth of salary for a poor person in a city, and much more for a person with a person with family from rural areas to feed). I actually know someone who met a scammer like that. The person went "Come on, you have a nice car" (it was actually second-hand), "so just pay me some." Well, the person I knew wasn't amused though and offered to take it to court/hospital instead to verify her claims, and that person then ran off.



So I mean...I don't really get why you told this story. There are many scammers, but anyone smart enough to actually take them to the hospital to verify their injuries generally avoid these issues? Again, don't think I'm being snarky, just don't really see how that helped your point.



> The fact that television series often have scenes where a good-hearted person finds himself in debt having to pay another person's expensive medical bills just because he helped him to the hospital, really doesn't help the matter. Usually the victim is unconscious, so the victim's whole family starts insulting the person who helped and placing the blame on him instead. It's something of a stereotypical tragic scene. :| There is also the perception that victims will try to blame anybody who approaches, precisely because the victim himself can't afford the medical treatments, and will do everything he can to get someone else to pay.
> 
> Basically it sucks, but a lot of it was caused by extremely stupid legislation. I still don't know why it hasn't been fixed.



That's fucking nuts about media portraying that as typical. That's actually really enlightening, thanks man. 



> Apart from that... tragic event, happens too often unfortunately, but damn what the hell was the mother thinking, letting a two-year-old toddler run around in a busy street?



As much as I love to rip bad parents, sometimes it's not always the parents fault. It seems like she probably ran off really quickly from the side of the road where they were doing whatever they were. I'm not saying it's NOT her mother's fault, but most people don't expect their kids to run into the street and get hit twice in a few minutes (if that's what happened).

Edit: Reread my post, don't take it to be combative. I realize it might sound that way I just didn't feel like being all flowery and polite, good post


----------



## emROARS (Oct 21, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> That must of been painful, she looked like a rag doll when that second van ran over her.
> *Is she paralyzed?*
> 
> 
> ...



She's dead.

I've been listening to all mourning songs for the past half hour. God bless her.

I heard someone say this will change the world opinion on the Chinese. I know it's the 'bystander syndrome' or whatever it is in Psychology but still.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 21, 2011)

Fucking pathetic and sad.


----------



## Circe (Oct 21, 2011)

It's the outcome of stories like these that make you realise you're not completely desensitised. 

RIP, kid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> That must of been painful, she looked like a rag doll when that second van ran over her.
> Is she paralyzed?
> 
> 
> ...



She's dead and yes people would let the carriage roll.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I know it's the 'bystander syndrome' or whatever it is in Psychology but still.


 I call bs. After 18 peoples passing by and ignoring, there are no excuses, the country is the problem, enough said.

I'm pretty sure in most countries it wouldve only taken the first person passing by to do something. If not then sure as hell not 18.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's hoping that the next topic will be as thoughtfull and heart warming as this one has been (But then I realized its the Cafe which means not a snowballs chance in Hell). 

Gonna have some morbid fun with news vids before Halloween I was going to watch Children of the Corn but I think I'll just toy around with hit and run News Recordings in 1080p on my PC after putting Dialogue Bubbles for pedestriens and vehicles in the video.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 21, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> I call bs. After 18 peoples passing by and ignoring, there are no excuses, the country is the problem, enough said.
> 
> I'm pretty sure in most countries it wouldve only taken the first person passing by to do something. If not then sure as hell not 18.



This is what I'm trying to stress to. No one is saying that a situation like this couldn't have happened in America, Europe, shit even Africa or SA with a couple of people. But nearly two dozen people went by, and enough time passed for ANOTHER car to hit this little girl before someone was like, "Oh maybe I should grab the kid out of the fucking road?"

Mindblowing.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> She's dead.
> 
> I've been listening to all mourning songs for the past half hour. God bless her.
> 
> I heard someone say this will change the world opinion on the Chinese. I know it's the 'bystander syndrome' or whatever it is in Psychology but still.



Any opinion that should be effected should be with how this is legally taken care of, and that should be strictly on their legal government.  

It's sad that how much people, especially the ones that should know better, are acting like this is a Chinese issue rather than a human issue.  The bystander effect was named after an incident that happened in the U.S. and it happens every single day everywhere.

You'd think people would understand that two dozen folks in a bad section of a city is not a good enough sample size to judge 1.3 billion people, but I guess not.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 22, 2011)

hyakku said:


> Actually, a few thousand dollars is a shit ton to me. More than my yearly salary. And I highly doubt that, my computer and Ipad together cost me less than $700 and haven't been upgraded in eons.


I'm not saying you're rich, I'm just reminding you that in China, while there are like 300 million internet users, that means that out of the 1.3 billion people in China, 1 billion don't have internet access. Most of them don't have computers. (they do have TVs though, because you can afford a tiny crappy old-school TV here for what... $30? Even poor people need some entertainment)

I live in Beijing. Migrant workers here for example, in the construction, service or some other industry, obviously can't afford the obnoxiously high rents here. Instead, what many companies do when they get these migrant workers to come is rent "dormitories" which are actually basements (the cheapest part, no sunlight no nada) and stuff them all in bunkers. In the streets, you can see old people collecting plastic bottles for recycling to make a living. Yet these people still come to the big cities because they're making more money than at home, and can send some money home. If they send $10 home, in very poor rural areas the family can eat for a month. They don't have computers.

Another thing is that because of China's recent history, its perception of poverty is also a lot stronger than in the West. In the West, shelters and hospitals and whatever will do a minimum to take care of you, as long as you don't have a form of cancer needing a $1 million operation, and since most people aren't doing manual labour, injuries are slightly less of a big deal.

But in China, in the 1958 to 1961 period there was a great famine (because the certain Someone in charge was stupid enough to propose that birds are pests that eat all the grains. Result: all the birds got killed off, and the following years the bugs came out). By various estimates, 16.5 to 46 million people died of hunger. The ones who survived weren't well off either. That may seem like a long time ago, but it's the generation of my parents, both my mother and grandmother can tell stories of losing everything and having to scavenge for food. For older Chinese people, this is something they lived through. For the younger ones, it's something their parents lived through.



> So I mean...I don't really get why you told this story. There are many scammers, but anyone smart enough to actually take them to the hospital to verify their injuries generally avoid these issues?


Again, one of the most Famous stories in China is of the person who helped an old woman to the hospital, and who as a result got accused by the old woman of causing her fall, therefore being ordered by an extremely incompetent judge to pay her a fortune (by Chinese standards) instead.

People don't trust judges here. We know they're all incompetent. China only started reforms 30 years ago, and you don't form a bunch of Harvard-trained legislators in every poor province overnight.

As I said, there are 2 forms of scam:
- Real scammers, who purposely throw themselves of cars to try to get money.
- "Opportunists", who realise that if THEY can't afford to pay for their own injuries over the next 10 years. So the person next to them, they start putting on a whole show, crying and screaming that he should take responsibility instead. He doesn't have anything against That person in particular, it's just economic necessity in his eyes. "Hey, the person who helped can even afford a car, he'll pay for it!"

It's happened at least a few times. Statistically, the number of incidents may not be that high, but with social media, everything gets generalised. You may seem to think that people overreacted and got paranoid, but people everywhere get easily paranoid over one publicised incident. Look at the whole "vaccine causes autism" scare. There may be a tiny, one in a million chance that vaccines will cause complications in some specific people, but they overall do a lot more good than harm. It didn't prevent a whole bunch of otherwise decently educated people to panic and take their kids off vaccines completely. It's the same in China. Every time they see a particularly galling news, they generalise. When there was SARS in China, the streets of Beijing became really empty, and house prices plunged, even though only a few people died, a hell lot more people die in traffic accidents. When the melamine milk scandal showed up, the milk industry suffered a huge drop in China.



> That's fucking nuts about media portraying that as typical. That's actually really enlightening, thanks man.


Yeah. Television series using it as a typical plot to make the life of a kind-hearted single father raising his kid on $200 / month more tragic + front page headlines about good deeds gone bad + general Chinese distrust of each other + recent history reminding people of the bad days = helping someone will lead to a lifetime of debt.

We also have regular stories of poor people unable to afford their high medical expenses. In the U.S., hospitals are obligated to take care of their patients. Chinese hospitals just throw you out if you can't afford it. When I was visiting my grandmother once at the hospital, she whispered to us that the parents of the young girl on the bed next to her will soon be too broke to keep her at the hospital, basically dooming her to die. That's why China has one of the highest savings rates in the world. Everybody is afraid that if they get sick, they'll be too poor to afford the hospital, it's not just retirement. The idea of having to spend that on someone else's medical treatment is galling, especially since they'll assume the automatic worst-case scenario of the person exaggerating his injuries, perhaps being a scammer in the first place, and basically try to live comfortably by leeching off them. It's the worst-case scenario, but with the combination of media and news, people assume that it's this scenario is Likely to happen.



> As much as I love to rip bad parents, sometimes it's not always the parents fault.


I'm just wondering what a 2-years-old who's barely able to walk is doing on the streets, when every Chinese in China knows that other Chinese are terrible drivers.  If I had a 2-years old and went out shopping, I'd leave the kid at home or make sure he sticks with me.

I'd also like to note that the Chinese themselves are appalled by the incident. The ones doing outcries are those who at least can afford Internet though, so obviously they can afford at least Some payment in worst case scenario. But if that was a very poor district, tough luck.


----------



## Santeira (Oct 22, 2011)

Mizura said:


> I'm just wondering what a 2-years-old who's barely able to walk is doing on the streets, when every Chinese in China knows that other Chinese are terrible drivers.  If I had a 2-years old and went out shopping, I'd leave the kid at home or make sure he sticks with me.



I'm not sure if she went shopping but in any articles I've read they said she was hanging laundry when the girl wandered off. I agree though still, the mother was careless but she's paid for that dearly.

My conclusion from that was she was not actually shopping but she was living in the same area the incident took place.

There was a case in my country where the parents of a 8 year old girl who was murdered also were going to be sued by the police for negligence (the girl went off to buy hair clips at a wet market alone--without the parents knowing--before she was abducted) but there was also public outcry about that--because people saw that was a heartless thing to do--to punish the parents further after what they went through. People complain about the passers-by because they deem it a heartless thing to ignore her after she got run over.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 22, 2011)

This world is even more disgusting than I thought


----------



## TenshiNeko (Oct 22, 2011)

From what I read, the parents run a used hardware store in the neighborhood, and they live above the store. The girl's older brother went outside for some reason, and the little girl ran out after he did without anybody knowing. 



Nobody has posted what the driver of the first van had to say. This is the guy who ran her over and stopped, then went ahead and ran over her with the back tire as well:



> "You saw that girl on the CCTV footage, she didn't see where she was going, you know. I was on the phone when it happened, I didn't mean it," he said. "When I realised I had knocked her down, I thought I'd go down to see how she was. Then when I saw that she was already bleeding, I decided to just step on the gas pedal and escape seeing that nobody was around me."
> 
> "If she is dead, I may pay only about 20,000 yuan ($3,125). But if she is injured, it may cost me hundreds of thousands yuan," he added.





Poor little kid. If he'd just moved her to the side of the road so she wouldn't get hit again, instead of running over her again, and _then_ driven away, she would've lived


----------



## Mαri (Oct 22, 2011)

Even if the old woman was seeking attention, she has more morality than any of those people who walked by her did.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

That video was disgusting.

Is that kid still alive?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 22, 2011)

Nope that kid is in a better place where people actually care...


----------



## Cornbreesha (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor girl. R.I.P


----------



## emROARS (Oct 22, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Even if the old woman was seeking attention, she has more morality than any of those people who walked by her did.



I agree. She's an attention seeker but at the same time. :/



blakstealth said:


> That video was disgusting.
> 
> Is that kid still alive?



No, she died. :[


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 23, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> From what I read, the parents run a used hardware store in the neighborhood, and they live above the store. The girl's older brother went outside for some reason, and the little girl ran out after he did without anybody knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So going by the driver's logic, it's just cheaper to kill someone.

Makes me wonder what they teach over at China these days. I mean WHAT.THE.FUCK.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 23, 2011)

I feel disgusted. China..Again


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Nope that kid is in a better place where people actually care...





emROARS said:


> No, she died. :[


Hm. Looks like the driver can now live with himself knowing that he didn't have to pay all that money.


----------



## Tion (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I couldn't bring myself to watch that video. It's just fucking terrible. Not to mention the comments coming with it, it really makes me want to shoot something. 

People have hijacked this and blamed capitalism or China's lack of religion. Bullshit. Having grown up in both China and Australia, there is a vast difference in community spirit, which is far less predominant in China. There is a bit of a 'if it's not my problem then it's not a problem' attitude in China, and it's a lot to do with the disillusionment of the state and also fear of government in general. The communist party of China want you to keep your head straight, mind your own business and this is all appeased because look we're going to allow you to make profit now! This coupled with the crapsack corruption, has driven such a selfish sentiment within China because who else is going to look out for you? The communist's party has totally dehumanized their country in the process of economising it. Not to mention the concentrated urban density and lack community organization (unless approved by the party) has a lot of people feel a vast disconnect to their communities. I mean, this could definitely be a one off scenario of a pretty huge by stander effect, but frankly I could never see this happening in Australia. 

At least Mao built nationalist collective and collaborative strength and attitudes in China. This is just hurrrrrr. China needs an Arab Spring. Or a Gorbechav.


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn that's so sick,atrocious,gruesome,horrible,horrid and lurid.
It's like they have no compassion or sense of concern which is actually so sad. 

A bit of animal-like behavior by only caring for one self survival or agenda, which was shown by the driver who ran over the poor girl.
Even the passing citizen are guilty for not even taking the time to aid her in anyway possible.
Seriously can they stop and think to themselves, and say what if that happened to me? I should help because i know i would want someone to help me too if i was in the same situation.
Yet i guess there's something else in their life that's "more" important than to quickly aid the girl.
Seriously how hard is it to just move her or see if she's breathing...


Anyway enough of my rant and hope no one get offended by my observation.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 24, 2011)

i saw this on the news and the guy just basically walked passed the kid, disgusting jerk


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 24, 2011)

Why so much vilification of China when this sort of thing happens everywhere? Human apathy is the 99%. FUCK YOU HUMAN APATHY.





> REGINA - A man spent half an hour trying to get help for a friend who disappeared while swimming in a man-made lake near the Saskatchewan legislature, but his pleas went ignored, says a woman who did call 911.
> Lani Elliott said she was taking pictures in the garden at the front of the building Saturday when a distraught and dishevelled aboriginal man approached her.
> 
> The man said his friend had just died in Wascana Lake, a few steps away, and asked Elliott to call 911.
> ...


----------



## hyakku (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't see how that story seems remotely similar to you at all. I'm honestly going to say that I would've likely reacted the same way. None of that story makes any sense. A crazed homeless guy comes running up to you saying his friend "just drowned" or died in the lake, and he needs to use your phone to call the cops? My line of thinking immediately went:

First of all, why the fuck are you here instead of helping your friend? You claim he disappeared? How the fuck do you lose someone swimming? If he couldn't swim why are you swimming at all, especially in a prohibited area? And why the fuck do you look so crazy? Yea.....I'm gonna go.

I mean seriously, i feel for the guy who died, but you can't tell me that there aren't a host of gaping holes in that story compared to seeing a two year old in the middle of the street and at the VERY LEAST dragging it to the curb and walking away.


----------



## DyranLK (Oct 25, 2011)

All of this news is getting me depressed, lol.  

It must be really terrible for the mother of the toddler, (and anyone else with some sort of relationship with the kid), though; wish her the best, and hopefully she'll be able to make it through a situation as traumatic as this.

Also sucks for the man involved in the story Cthulu posted. Wish him the best too, although losing a friend in that kind of way isn't exactly a walk in the park to overcome...


----------

